# additional dvr cost extra fees?



## hp123 (Feb 21, 2009)

adding one more dvr in your room can add up $6 extra?please let us know


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You only pay one DVR fee per account, no matter how many you have, you will be charged $5.00 for an additional receiver.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

hp123 said:


> adding one more dvr in your room can add up $6 extra?please let us know


No, if you already have a DVR on your account any extra DVR's will only cost an additional $5 per month which is the extra charge for ANY type of additional receiver.

Unlike SOME other subscription TV services  DirecTV only charges the $6 DVR fee once per account. And if you have the PLUS programming package that includes DVR service, it's only $5 a month which is built into the package.


----------

